# Problème accès internet Freebox + Routeur TP-LINK



## mimzer (19 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 
Alors voilà je rencontre un problème de configuration après avoir ajouté un routeur TP-LINK derrière ma freebox. 

La configuration de mon réseau actuelle est la suivante : 






C'est donc ma freebox qui fait office de routeur. 
Cependant j'ai voulu rajouter un NAS Synology à mon réseau afin de stocker tout mon multimédia sur le réseau et y avoir accès depuis mon réseau local mais également depuis l'extérieur (internet). J'avais lu qu'on  ne pouvait pas faire ca avec le routeur de la freebox (???) et donc j'ai voulu rajouter un routeur entre ma freebox et mon réseau local. 
J'ai donc désactivé le routeur de la freebox et branché mon routeur pour arriver à avoir cette configuration : 






La configuration de mon routeur est la suivante : 
Paramètres Internet du routeur : 
WAN Connection Type:  static IP         
IP Address: 88.169.***.*** (ip free)
Subnet Mask:     255.255.255.0
Default Gateway:     fournit par free
Primary DNS:      212.27.40.240
Secondary DNS:     212.27.40.241

Paramètres Réseau du routeur : 
LAN Connection : 
IP Address:      192.168.1.1
Subnet Mask:     255.255.255.0

Paramètres Réseau du PC : 
Adresse IP : 192.168.1.xxx (serveur DHCP désactivé sur routeur)
Masque : 255.255.255.0
Passerelle : 192.168.1.1
DNS : 192.168.1.1

En faisant un ping depuis le pc depuis lequel je configure le routeur vers ce routeur pas de problème. 
En faisant un ping depuis la page de configuration du routeur vers "google.com" pas de problème. 
En faisant un ping depuis le pc depuis lequel je configure le routeur vers "google.com" pas réponse....

Je ne comprend donc pas ce qu'il se passe. Je n'ai apparament pas de souci pour accèder a internet depuis le routeur mais pas depuis l'ordi branché sur ce routeur ???

Si quelqu'un a une idée pour la configuration du routeur ca m'aiderait beaucoup.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## mimzer (27 Septembre 2010)

Personne n'a d'idée?


----------



## edd72 (27 Septembre 2010)

Je comprend rien, pourquoi ta TV est relié à ta Freebox en ethernet (au lieu d'être juste reliée à la FreeboxHD en HDMI)?


----------



## mimzer (27 Septembre 2010)

C'est parce que elle est reliée au réseau pour lire les ressources DLNA (vidéo, musique, ...).


----------

